# Rims???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i am wanting to get some 18 inch rims for my 86 turbo... i need them to be affordable and i want there to be roughly between 8.5 and 9.5 inches in width. does any one know what i should look for? nice and light but yet not a huge chunk out of the wallet.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> i am wanting to get some 18 inch rims for my 86 turbo... i need them to be affordable and i want there to be roughly between 8.5 and 9.5 inches in width. does any one know what i should look for? nice and light but yet not a huge chunk out of the wallet.


I think if you need to have affordable wheels, you shouldn't buy any bigger than 17". 18" wheels will require a very low profile tire to keep the speedometer anywhere near accurate. And the width wheels you are looking for will require a pretty wide tire as well. Wide, low profile tires are not cheap. At least, nothing worth using are.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You can maybe find some 18s that size for around 500 bucks on Ebay or somewhere. But with like AZ-Zbum mentioned tires won't be cheap. I picked up my brand new ADR kazais for 342 bucks but the tires I am having mounted on them are just areound a grand alone. You might be able to pick up the wheels for a reasonable price but with the width and profile of the tires it is still going to get expensive.


----------

